# T's with the worst venom



## Deliverme314 (Oct 1, 2003)

Couldnt find anything on my search... other than Pokies what T's have real "hot venom"  Are there any as bad as pokies?  Worse?  A good site on bite reports?

Thanks


----------



## extrovertinvert (Oct 1, 2003)

the best bite reports are right here.  and the only ones I can think of that are close to pokies is  togo starburst ( H. maculata), and featherlegs (S. Calciatum)


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Oct 1, 2003)

I agree with Johnny on that one. They say the featherleg is really nasty.


----------



## Kayv (Oct 1, 2003)

Isn't a bite from a King Baboon, c crawshyi, supposed to be pretty bad as well?


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 1, 2003)

I have heard both ways on C.Crawshayi.. hopefully I wont find out from mine.  Luckily he seems pretty slow so far... and generally they are fastest when young right?

arent featherlegs pedes?


----------



## Kayv (Oct 1, 2003)

Ya hopefully i won't find out from my crawshayi either.  Shes about 2 1/2'' and pretty slow aswell.  And yes featherlegs are pedes but some common names for some t's have featherleg in the name also, like the Feather Leg Baboon (Stromatopelma calceatum)


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 1, 2003)

i've ead  that p.murinus and h.gigas got some nasty venom as well





josh


----------



## Telson (Oct 1, 2003)

I was thinking myself, shouldn't P.murinus be on this list? I've read very similar symptomology in bite reports to the reports I've read regarding P.regalis, only for a slightly lesser period after the bite.


----------



## Palespider (Oct 2, 2003)

It's pretty safe to say that any old world species has *potentially* 'hot' venom. Arboreals maybe a little more so. 

The only one I've never really heard anything about are the Haplopelmas or Asian species. I remember reading something about the H. schmidti having a roumored bad bite, but can't remember where I read it.

Jim B.


----------



## whoami? (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Telson _
> *I was thinking myself, shouldn't P.murinus be on this list? I've read very similar symptomology in bite reports to the reports I've read regarding P.regalis, only for a slightly lesser period after the bite. *


P. murinus is fairly bad, but I don't know if it's one of the worst. I got bitten by a small one before (about 3") and it seemed pretty bad while I was still experiencing ill effects. But after I got better, I reflected on the experience and decided, "well, it was preatty unpleasant, but it wasn't all THAT unpleasant (provided you don't move too much)." In my experience, the symptomology is similar to that of pokies, but pokie bite reports that I've read seem to indicate that Pokies and P. murinus have similar effects, but that the effects of a pokie bite are much more severe.

Or that was my impression I got from bite reports, at least.

And I don't know how a bite from a fully grown P. murinus would compare to a bite from a three incher, so it's possible that P. murinus really might have one of the worst bites.

But I look at it this way: I'd be willing to be bitten by a P. murinus again, but pokies still scare the hell out of me. 

Then again, I think this question is probably best answered by someone who has been bitten by a Poecilotheria AND a P. murinus. Since I've never been bitten by a Pokie, I can't really compare the severity of their respective bites, and that therefore makes my input not worth much. But I already typed this post, so I'm sure as hell going to post it. Take it for what it's worth, but don't read too much into it.


----------



## Telson (Oct 2, 2003)

Having never been bitten by ANY kind of T, my own input is pretty worthless beyond regurgitating what I've read. I have both a P.regalis and a P.murinis and I avoid opening either of their  enclosures any further than is needed to stuff a couple cix inside. As far as I know, P.regalis is the most potent of the medicaly significant species, but again, that's based solely on what bite reports I've found to read. Murinis is just #2 on my own personal "don't get bit!!" list after the whole Pokie genus.


----------



## wsimms (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deliverme314 _
> *Couldnt find anything on my search... other than Pokies what T's have real "hot venom"  Are there any as bad as pokies?  Worse?  A good site on bite reports?
> 
> Thanks *


Some can make you sick for awhile, but an exhaustive search of the medical literature failed to find  ANY death associated with a tarantula bite of ANY species, not even from hypersensitivity reactions.  The same can't be said for scorpions, although deaths from the "hot" varieties like Androctonus or Leiurus aren't nearly as frequent as one would expect.

W


----------



## Kopys creepers (Oct 2, 2003)

*HOT BITES*

From what I've read and people I've talked to, Of the pokies the ornata seems to be more a significant danger but I think when your experiencing a bite from any pokie its all relavent. I also heard that A. geniculata is bad


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: HOT BITES*



> _Originally posted by Kopys creepers _
> *From what I've read and people I've talked to, Of the pokies the ornata seems to be more a significant danger but I think when your experiencing a bite from any pokie its all relavent. I also heard that A. geniculata is bad *


Really?  A.Genic?  I hadnt heard this... I have a sling.


----------



## Hamadryad (Oct 2, 2003)

*I got bit once by a P.murinus sling*

 Well, a couple of years ago one of my female P.murinus dropped and eggsac and after it hatched I was transferring the slings to vials and a few managed to get away from me and vanish into my bedroom.A couple of weeks later I was laying in bed late one evening listening to music and I felt a tickle on my right tricep and then all of a sudden a sharp,hot,stabbing pain! I jumped up and turned on the light and lo and behold, one of the missing slings was fanging the heck out of me...it was almost funny the way it was biting me - it looked like a mini-pitbull doing its best to envenomate me.The funny thing about it was that the darn bite DID hurt  it stung for about and hour and my tricep muscle actually ached when I rubbed it.Other than that it was not a major event but this was from a small half inch sling so I can extropolate and tell you that a full grown specimen probably packs a nasty bite to be sure!!!!

                                          =D The Evil Spider Hunter


----------



## conipto (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: HOT BITES*



> _Originally posted by Kopys creepers _
> *From what I've read and people I've talked to, Of the pokies the ornata seems to be more a significant danger but I think when your experiencing a bite from any pokie its all relavent. I also heard that A. geniculata is bad *


I've heard that too, but I can't remember where, or how accurate it was.  It may have been one of those 'it contains X compound, which is deadly, therefor, it is deadly' type of things though, I don't recall seeing any actual reports.  Not a species that bites all that often.

Bill


----------



## MrFeexit (Oct 2, 2003)

THe funny thing is we probably are more at risk of a serious medical condition from being bitten by a human.


----------



## Valael (Oct 3, 2003)

The whole "When it's bigger" thing makes me wonder.  Atleast with snakes, the young snakes are just as capable of causing life threatening bites.  I've even heard them say their bites could possibly be even worse.

What makes people think Ts are any different?  I guess being larger, they can inject more, but I don't think the actual bite will be much worse.  Atleast that would be my opinion, and you know what they say about those.

I actually read a story once (I'm going to guess it was exaggerated or the guy didn't have a huge pain threshold.) about a person who had gotten bit by a P. murinus and said the pain was so intense, that he refused to own anymore of them.  The part that makes me wonder is that the story also says that this guy owned around 500 tarantulas.

That's why I hate stories.  I try to stay skeptical about everything 

I believe I read it on Spidertalk when it first popped up and I was just entering the hobby.


----------



## MrFeexit (Oct 3, 2003)

That is a good point. When judging pain caused by a bite the threshold of the individual is way too subjective to be able to say ok this one is the worst. You would need a control group of say 100 people. THen the other problem is the amount of venom would have to be controled. Can it be extracted? so that everyone recieved the same amount. CODE MONKEY is the scientist type guy here and he would know all the research parameters needed but who the hell is going to volunteer to be injected with venom?? NOT ME THATS WHO!


----------



## Mudvayne (Oct 3, 2003)

worst venom?

lividum and fasciata


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mudvayne _
> *worst venom?
> 
> lividum and fasciata *


C.Fasciatum?  I assume that is what you meant... I have heard that theirs is not bad at all... like a bee sting really


----------



## Mudvayne (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deliverme314 _
> *C.Fasciatum?  I assume that is what you meant... I have heard that theirs is not bad at all... like a bee sting really *


its bad .... believe me


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mudvayne _
> *its bad .... believe me *


Been bitten?  Can I hear about it?  They are one of the nexy species I am getting...


----------



## Immortal_sin (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deliverme314 _
> *C.Fasciatum?  I assume that is what you meant... I have heard that theirs is not bad at all... like a bee sting really *


I thought he meant P fasciata... but I guess I'm wrong?


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *I thought he meant P fasciata... but I guess I'm wrong? *


ahhhh.... that would make much more sense.  Dont know why that didnt strike me.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 3, 2003)

When I was hanging out with Todd Gearheart last time, he and I were sharing spider stories, as always. He told me that he just seperated a sac from his Stromatopelma calceatum.

Todd told me that this is one of only three species of spiders he truely worries about being bitten by. This coming from a guy with 20+ years of experience, and never getting bitten, says something to me.

Stay away from Stromatopelma calceatum, if you're worried about toxicity. I'm pretty well convinced of its "hotness."  

-Bryan


----------



## Phalagorn (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.bighairyspiders.com/poec.html


----------



## Lopez (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *I thought he meant P fasciata... but I guess I'm wrong? *


Yup, I think he's talking about _Poecilotheria fasciata_



> _Originally posted by Martin H._
> *I don't know a definition for the term "medically significant" so I don't want to split hairs if you can use the term "medically significant" or not. Just a little story: I know one case (first hand) where somone got bitten by an adult Poecilotheria fasciata male. At the beginning he got very euphoric like under drugs, but suddenly he turned into the opposite and collapsed. The emergency physician which they called wasn't able to get him back in a approachable/addressable condition and took him to hospital to the station for intensive care! ...good luck he recovered and survived!
> A friend of mine (also a tarantula keeper) and the neighbour of the bite victim was the first at the scene of accident (besides the wife of the victim). He wrote an article about it which will be printed soon in the DeArGe Mitteilungen, the Journal of the German Tarantula Society (= Deutsche Arachnologische Gesellschaft e. V.). At the moment we try to get the reports of the emergency physician and the hospital to include these information in the article too!*


----------



## wsimms (Oct 3, 2003)

The following links may be helpful.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=11692582&dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12657322&dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=2772514&dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12391384&dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12882495&dopt=Abstract

W


----------

